
Cellphones may damage male fertility - wslh
http://www.timesofisrael.com/cellphones-may-damage-male-fertility-israeli-study-finds/
======
wslh
Actual study abstract: "Habits of cell phone usage and sperm quality – does it
warrant attention?"
[http://www.rbmojournal.com/article/S1472-6483(15)00300-4/abs...](http://www.rbmojournal.com/article/S1472-6483\(15\)00300-4/abstract?cc=y=)

------
JamesGDev
Meh, so does drinking alcohol but I aint gunna give that up either.

